# How to portforward on MTS ?



## gajrajgchouhan (Sep 15, 2015)

I have MTS Mblaze Ultra Wifi.I want to portforward a port so I can host a gaming server.Please help me.

I contacted MTS Support and they said they have no information regarding portforward.


----------

